# Office 365 >  > [SOLVED] NorthWind Traders

## phillyfilly

In previous versions of Office, MS had a sample Access database called NorthWind Traders.  I am trying to find a copy of this database so that I can export it to Excel.

OR 

Does anyone have a large Excel file with customer, product and sales information that would be suitable to make PivotTables and PivotCharts?

----------


## CK76

Follow direction found in link.
https://www.quackit.com/microsoft_ac...oft_access.cfm

----------


## MarvinP

Hi,

Here is another link:
https://access-templates.com/access+...abase-587.html

----------


## phillyfilly

CK76,

I have downloaded NorthWind 4 times.  I cannot figure out how to export to Excel.  When I am at the Export screen, to Excel is grayed out.  I also cannot figure out how to go into Excel and import.  File | New gives me templates.  File | Open gives me Excel files on my computer.  Can you give me step-by-step instructions on how to export from Access to Excel, or how to go to Excel and import?

----------


## CK76

Once template is downloaded and saved as database.

Login using one of credential provided (I'd use "Andrew Cencini").

Then double click on the table that you want to export, go to External Data ribbon tool. Click on Excel found in Export section.

Follow on screen instruction. Note that it won't export linked child fields.

----------


## AliGW

Go to a Google and type "export from Access to Excel" into the search box - there are plenty of online tutorials and explanations.  :Smilie:

----------


## CK76

To import using Excel (Get & Transform).

Go to Data ribbon tool and New Query->From Database->From Microsoft Access Database.

Navigate to the database file location, select the file and hit import. You can choose which table / query to import.
0.JPG

----------

